# Skiles takes blame for Bucks' wretched season



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Milwaukee Bucks coach Scott Skiles made no attempt to sugarcoat things during his end-of-season post-mortem with reporters Thursday at the team's training center.
> 
> That is not really his nature and besides, the season the Bucks just concluded is not really conducive to that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119886669.html


----------

